# Hot Dog



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well i broke down and bought one today, it seems a bit hard to learn, anyone had good luck with itaa/
thanks
Michael


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

The reed HAS to be broken in before it makes the sounds you want it too! It took mine a good couple of weeks before it was broken in the way I wanted it to be.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Not trying to start anything with you guys but after hearing Wil Primos talking about how much work that his company and Randy Anderson put into the Primos line of predator calls on their videos and then learning from others on this site that they just copied Dan Thompsons calls I wouldn't give them a dime for the Primos calls. I know that you payed good money for them calls and they probably work....just remember next time you need a call and give your money to the man who deserves it, Dan Thompson. Just watch and listen to Wil Primos on that video and the look on Randy Andersons face tells it all. He almost looks embarrased when talking to Wil about the development of their line of calls. Wil Primos makes me sick. I purchased one of Dan's howlers and got it in a matter of days. Great service and great call.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

DogKilla-

I guess the reason I use Primos Calls are because for me, they call in coyotes! Isn't that the name of the game!! I guess personally I don't care about the Dan Thompson, Will Primos Feud, as long as there is call out there that am *very* comfortable with and calls in lots of coyotes!!


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

That's right. I'm just saying that the video they use to promote "THEIR NEW CALL THAT THEY WORKED SO HARD TO PRODUCE AND GET THE SOUND JUST RIGHT" is a bunch of bullsh-t. I personally would rather give my money to the party who deserves it from his hard work.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have had my hot dog for two months now. It took 3 weeks to get it to sound the way I like it. I bent the reed upward, and produced a crisper sound for me. I have been able to take out 2 dogs with this call. It is definately one of the more chalengeing calls to learn in my opinion.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

i own a hot dog and personaly think it sounds like a goosed goose.
I dont care for the way it sounds but if some of the guys can get it to work
more power to them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

For those of you who want to hear more about Randy Anderson/Dan Thompson fueds here is a fact.

I lost my Red DEsert Howler's mouthpiece this weekend when hunting, so I took my Hot Dogs mouthpiece and it fits perfect in the bell. I will have to use that until I end up buying a new mouthpiece.


----------



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a hotdog and maybe its just me but while the distress cottontail sounds ok the lower the pitch the more it sounds like a goose. I wasn't all the impressed with it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

WIUHunter

Are you talking about when you are howling? I find that with that mouthpiece I need to put a lot of pressure on the reed and really give it all I have with my air. Have you ever had a coyote challege or do a warning howl at you while they were a couple hundred yards out? If so, you know how loud they are. Force the air out with your diaphragm and really give her hell and see if that helps.


----------



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

that could be the prob, i'm not expert by any means, i'll give it a shot
thanks for the advice


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah give it a shot and let me know how it works out.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

DOGKILLR said:


> I personally would rather give my money to the party who deserves it from his hard work.


I'm not going to carry on and on about this but I will say this. How much more popular do you think the RDH has gotten since Randy put it in the spot light? I dont see Dan Thompson making a coyote hunting video promoting his call showing kill after kill after kill of yotes called in with his call......But wait who was that one guy who made the calls popular again?......Oh yeah, Randy Anderson. It could go either way, but you're only seeing it one way.

On topic: I dont own either call, but I like the sound of the RDH better.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I got the Hot Dog for Christmas, in fact it was my first call. I hated it at first so I got a sure-shot call, tally-ho and a crit'r call standard. It's still not my first choice(or second or third) if I have to use it just because it doesn't always sound good. But, BUT, I did call in a coyote on Saturday and had two howling back with it. So it may not be the easiest call to use and may not sound the greatest, but if you can get it to work then go ahead and use it. I'll stick with my crit'r call 85% or the time, though.


----------

